# Possible wood for smoking?



## jannor (Apr 27, 2015)

This tree has some large branches that fell last year and are now dry enough to use. I live in eastern NC. Any ideas?













image.jpg



__ jannor
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Does it flower and if so, what color? Are branches shown coming from tree in back ground?


----------



## jannor (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes and here is a closer pic of the bark













image.jpg



__ jannor
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## jannor (Apr 27, 2015)

image.jpg



__ jannor
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Does the tree bear purplish berries and turn bright red in the fall?


----------



## jannor (Apr 27, 2015)

I honestly can't remember. Last fall was very busy


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm almost sure from your pics it's a black tupelo (black gum). Maybe others can chime in on Id and use.


----------

